# Anybody interested in wooden boats, quality carpentry or folk music?



## Globalti (28 Nov 2020)

We love watching the Tally Ho story on YouTube. The latest episode was launched this afternoon and had 12,000 views in the first hour. 

Here it is, watch and enjoy. 

Does anybody know the name of the piece of folk guitar at 34.30? I must have removed Shezam thinking I'd never need it again. 


View: https://youtu.be/9HEmOAxjBFI


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2020)

(It is listed in the description below the video! )


----------



## Globalti (29 Nov 2020)

Thanks Colin, somehow I couldn't get as far as the song titles.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Thanks Colin, somehow I couldn't get as far as the song titles.


I could see a link saying *SHOW MORE*, which _did_!


----------

